# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  اگه تجربه دارین کمکم کنید

## ahranaseri

سلام دوستان ، من دامپزشکی شبانه و ذخیره آزاد پرستاری رو اوردم 
 امروز اخرین مهلت ارسال پستی مدارک دامپزشکبه
از اون طرف زنگ زدم میگن نتایج ذخیره ازاد فردا یا اخر وقت امروز اعلام میشه .
خود دانشگاه گفته تا ردیف 14، 95 درصد احتمال قبولیشونه . من 23 ام  
نمیدونم چیکار کنم ! حتی شهریه دام رو هم واریز کردم . میترسم یهو اسمم واسه پرستاریه نیاد ، دامه رو هم از دست بدم و پشت کنکور بمونم ، 5 امین سالمه دیگه واقعا نمیتونم

----------


## Htp11

> سلام دوستان ، من دامپزشکی شبانه و ذخیره آزاد پرستاری رو اوردم 
>  امروز اخرین مهلت ارسال پستی مدارک دامپزشکبه
> از اون طرف زنگ زدم میگن نتایج ذخیره ازاد فردا یا اخر وقت امروز اعلام میشه .
> خود دانشگاه گفته تا ردیف 14، 95 درصد احتمال قبولیشونه . من 23 ام  
> نمیدونم چیکار کنم ! حتی شهریه دام رو هم واریز کردم . میترسم یهو اسمم واسه پرستاریه نیاد ، دامه رو هم از دست بدم و پشت کنکور بمونم ، 5 امین سالمه دیگه واقعا نمیتونم


سلام
نظر منو بخوای من میگم دامپزشکی رو مدارکت رو ارسال کن،اگه پرستاری رو اوردی برو دامپزشکی رو ثبت نامت رو لغو کن پولتم پس بگیر.

----------


## _POORYA_

*شما که حتی شهریه شو هم دادی نگران چی هستی
در مورد ارسال پستی هم بنظرم ی بهونه ای بیارید مثلا به تعطیلی خورد و اینا
پسر هم نیستی که به مشکل نظام وظیفه بخوری ؛ پرستاری اوکی شد انصراف میدید و میرید پرستاری آزاد

من خیلی از اوضاغ دام توی ایران نمیدونم ولی فکر میکنم که میتونه بهتر از پرستاری هم باشه*

----------

